# Logo für einen CS Clan



## MiMi (4. November 2008)

Hi,

und zwar sind wir ein CS 1.6 Clan (Counter-strike für die unwissenden ^^)
Wir wollten gerne ein Logo für unseren clan erstellen. Haben auch schon einige Ideen ausgearbeitet. Aber vielleicht fällt euch grafikprofis ja noch was ein 
Hier mal unsere Seite
http://www.t4sa.de

Hier mal Vorschläge die ich net so als Logo passend finde, denn ein Logo sollte sehr simpel gestaltet sein
http://666kb.com/i/b337wtv0xwzmtkpny.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/b33bh905txifwjvu6.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/b33do1mgus947uj8u.jpg

Und mal zum Vergleich nen paar Logos von anderen Clans als Anhang (der erste Link mit den kleinen (5) Bildchen
Und mal die die schon eher die Form eines logos haben als Anhang die letztn 4 Links


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Zu beachten ist auf jeden Fall, das es


aus Vektoren gebaut ist
auch einfarbig "funktioniert"
auch invertiert "funktioniert"
, wenn es  einen 3D-Effekt hat auch in 2D "funktioniert" 
natürlich das richtige aussagt


----------



## MiMi (4. November 2008)

Erstma danke für deine Antwort 

Den ersten Punkt versteh ich ja aber könntest du mir erklären, warum es 


> auch einfarbig "funktioniert"
> auch invertiert "funktioniert"
> wenn es einen 3D-Effekt hat auch in 2D "funktioniert"


dieses haben muss?

gr MiMi


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Damit es für verschiedenste Einsatzmöglichkeiten gerüstet ist.

Wenn ihr z. B. Shirts beflocken wollt oder euch für einen billigeren einfarbigen Druck entscheidet.


----------



## MiMi (4. November 2008)

Hast du denn noch Ideen oder Vorschläge für neue oder für die vorhandenen Logos?  (Oder eventuell auch jemand anders )


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Das einzige das ich wirklich für geeignet halte ist das letzte. Die anderen schauen entweder unprofessionell aus, oder sagen nichts aus oder sind ungeeignet (z. B. zuviele Details).

Aber mit bei einer so großen 4 muss ich ständig an die 4Kings denken. Und es gibt ja auch eine Klamottenmarke. Aufpassen das keine große Ähnlichkeit entsteht.


----------



## MiMi (4. November 2008)

Naja "sagen nichts aus" schau dir mal die von den anderen an, die ich auch gepostet hab. Da ist auch net wirklich was aussagendes


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Stimmt, ich hab eigentlich auch eher "sagen das falsche aus" gemeint. Zum Beispiel das Zahnrad. Das verbindet man eher mit anderen Sachen.


----------



## MiMi (5. November 2008)

Zb mit was?
Was hälst du von dem 2? Dieses Ding mit den zacken, kreisel, spirale?

Sonst hättest du vllt lust ma eins zu machen oder ne Idee? Vllt auch mal wer anders noch ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Überleg doch mal selbst . Ich verbinde das als erstes mit Arbeit, funktioniert, Technik, Mechanik.
Das 2te gefällt mir zumindest subjektiv überhaupt nicht.
Eins machen? Da müsstest du was ins Jobforum schreiben. Ich hab ja nicht mal für den eigenen Clan eines gemacht, das war auch jemand hier aus der Community. Ich will nicht unbedingt noch meine ganze Freizeit mit sowas verbringen, da sitz ich ja nur noch vorm PC...


----------

